# Temp. Bread Loaf Watchman



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Buy your own Kevlar!

Temp. Bread Loaf Watchman
Institution:
*Middlebury College*

Location:
Middlebury, VT

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/11/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Classification Title * Temp. Bread Loaf Watchman
*Job Title * Temp. Bread Loaf Watchman
*Location * Bread Loaf Campus
*Hourly/Salaried * Hourly
*Band/Level * OP1
*Hiring Minimum * 12.07

*Brief Position Summary*
Patrols campus buildings, equipment, and facilities checking fire safety equipment, building security and building equipment. Serves as liaison between Bread Loaf campus and the Department of Public Safety.

*If teaching, Course number and name* .1
*What is the FTE for this position?* .2
*Typical hours per two week pay period *80
*Anticipated Start Date *06/04/2018
*Regular or Temporary *Temporary
*If temporary, enter end date *09/02/2018
*Hire contingent upon successful completion of the following post-offer screening *Criminal Background Check, Post-offer Pre-employment Physical Exam

*Posting Number *SH00360

*Position Category *Seasonal/Temporary

*Open Until Filled *No

*Special Instructions to Applicants
Offer is contingent upon successful completion of a criminal background check.

Offer is contingent upon successful completion of a criminal background check and a post-offer pre-employment screening. Please see the physical demands section for additional information.*

5/31/18- Physical demands link provided.

*Quicklink for Posting*
http://middlebury.peopleadmin.com/postings/16879

jeid-ece0194cd4308a4db1a63a3906e015aa









*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Middlebury College

Fax:
802-443-2058

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/1457092


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Middle of fawking nowhere.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The Chief is a nice guy.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I’m holding out for the Chocodile position.


----------

